# HOCARS SUPERBOWL SHOW Feb 3rd



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Most awesome show ever!
Huntington Hilton LI, NY
email [email protected] for a flyer
only a few tables left.
People coming from all over......
should be a good one..........
Hope to see you there........
Bob Beers:tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob, you gonna have the game on a giant screen TV? LOL


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*drag yourself home*

Al, the show ends at 2 the game starts at 6, even at the speed you dragrace at, you would make it home.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be there , bring all the us-1 and tcr speedsteer, ultra 5s you have


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Ok guys six more days till the show. fcb


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Which room will the show be in? The front or rear?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*front****

With NEW lighting


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe we are in the other room that has better lighting!!!!_

I'll have a table with some custom cars. Professional Auto paint on em.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Open the door noowwwww!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Just left another awesome Super Bowl show with bags of stuff that I didn't really need. It was great to see Dom, Bob, Dana, Dave, Ernie, Joe, Joe, Bob, Tom, Rob, Anthony, among many others. Now if we could just get together to do some laps!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Marcus?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great show!Got goods from,Bob beers,Doug keys,and guy graziano Jr.(same people I got good stuff at buds show!)saw alpink and joeskylark!:thumbsupoug had just what I was looking for,0range chevelle and magnum grill:freak::thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

And now I have too many chevelles!:wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I got a decent haul of tcr stuff


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> Just left another awesome Super Bowl show with bags of stuff that I didn't really need. It was great to see Dom, Bob, Dana, Dave, Ernie, Joe, Joe, Bob, Tom, Rob, Anthony, among many others. Now if we could just get together to do some laps!


Getting together to run some laps is a moral imperative.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Here are a couple of short videos from the show...






and 






enjoy,
mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the videos. saw joeskylark, but I didn't make the film? 
LOL !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*meet?*



copperhead71 said:


> Great show!Got goods from,Bob beers,Doug keys,and guy graziano Jr.(same people I got good stuff at buds show!)saw alpink and joeskylark!:thumbsupoug had just what I was looking for,0range chevelle and magnum grill:freak::thumbsup:


wow, sorry I missed YOU!
why didn't you introduce yourself?
?
?
?
:wave:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

You looked busy,was that you in the burgundy football type jersey?you know it was movie theater dim in that room,hard enough to see the American line display!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

But..I had a great time,got cars,parts,storage boxes,meet people willing to help on prices,can't believe the stuff I left behind,dodge magnum super mag in the clam,all the aj's truck's in the box,lot's of Ryder trucks and trailer's,all red petty car, the only downer was after 2hrs all to the t jet brushes in the show were sold!They must very wanted!


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I made it into both videos.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> You looked busy,was that you in the burgundy football type jersey?you know it was movie theater dim in that room,hard enough to see the American line display!


ummmm, no,,,,,,,,, no burgundy football jersey.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Al was not there guys lol

Who is copperhead? Did u introduce yourself?


----------

